# Alexander: The Ultimate Cut on Blu-ray June 3rd 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

"Vast, riveting, and madly audacious."

-- Michael Wilmington, Chicago Tribune

"The work of a first-rate filmmaker who creates unforgettable images."

-- David Ansen, Newsweek



ALEXANDER:

The Ultimate Cut

10th Anniversary Edition of Oliver Stone’s Sweeping Epic Includes Never-Before-Seen Cut of Film, Plus Brand-New Documentary



On Blu-ray™ June 3 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment



Burbank, Calif., March 4, 2014 – To celebrate the 10th Anniversary of Oliver Stone’s epic historical drama Alexander, Warner Bros. Home Entertainment will release Alexander: The Ultimate Cut Blu-ray™ on June 3. Because the film’s original 2004 theatrical release required a running time of less than 3 hours, within strictly defined codes for violence and sexuality, the director felt he was unable to achieve a vision that stretched beyond the boundaries of an ordinary film. Stone now feels that by adhering to the outline of his original script, he is finally able to bring this improved Ultimate Cut, 31 minutes longer, to home viewing audiences.



Stone further explains, “Originally, I did my best to deliver a thrilling movie on a very brief post production schedule, but was frustrated in the end because I wanted the material to tell Alexander’s story with greater nuance and complexity.



The Theatrical Cut (2004) was 2 hours and 55 minutes. The Ultimate Cut (2014) is 3 hours and 26 minutes with an intermission. It is 8 minutes shorter than the Final Cut (2007) version and different in structure.



“I’ve tried throughout this process to achieve what I believe is the appropriate balance between the inner and outer journeys undertaken by this extraordinary man. Free from earlier constraints, I’ve continued to pursue this great story, and I think I have at last achieved a film that tells a story as it has never been told.”



The release will contain two versions of Alexander – the 2004 theatrical cut and the new Ultimate Cut. The Blu-ray will also include The Ultimate Cut on Digital HD with UltraViolet*. Additionally, there will be a new documentary – The Real Alexander and the World He Made – revealing how Alexander the Great’s vision of uniting the East and West helped shape our modern world, and illuminating how different our lives might have been had his empire not fractured upon his untimely death at the age of 32.





Special Features:

· The Real Alexander and the World He Made NEW Documentary

· Ultimate Cut Commentary by Oliver Stone

· Theatrical Version Commentary by Oliver Stone and Robin Lane Fox

· Resurrecting Alexander

· Perfect Is The Enemy of Good

· The Death of Alexander

· Vangelis Scores Alexander

· Fight Against Time: Oliver Stone's Alexander by Sean Stone

· Trailers



Oliver Stone, one of cinema's most prolific innovators, and the recipient of three Academy Awards®, has directed such unforgettable films as Platoon, Wall Street, Born on the Fourth of July, JFK, The Doors, Natural Born Killers, Nixon, Any Given Sunday, World Trade Center, W, Savages and his most recent project, a ten-part Showtime Original Series, “The Untold History of the United States.”



Alexander: The Ultimate Cut & 10th Anniversary Blu-ray

Street Date: June 3, 2014

Order Due Date: April 29, 2014

Pricing: $49.99 SRP



The Ultimate Cut (2014): 206 mins.

Theatrical Cut (2004): 175 mins.

Rating: R


----------

